# Freebox + imac + freeplug = galère !



## rafbeyonddriven (1 Mai 2009)

Salut !

J'essaie en vain de me connecter à internet sur min Imac, en passant par les deux beaux freeplugs que je viens d'acheter. 
L'un est branché dans mon bureau, sur le mac, l'autre dans le salon, sur la freebox. Je pensais avoir tout bon. 
Sauf que ma connexion s'établie toujours par WiFi et non par Ethernet via les freeplug !
J'enrage, il doit y avoir un souci d'adresse IP.... :mouais:
La freebox est configurée IPV6, et dans mes préférences systèmes/réseau, Ethernet est cinfiguré via DHCP en automatique. 
il me donne deux adresses IP (IP et sous réseau).
Il affiche l'état comme suit : "Ethernet possède une adresse IP locale et n'est peut être pas en mesure de se connecter"
Je suis sûr que c'est un souci mineur, mais je ne trouve pas la solution...
Quelqu'un a t il la recette miracle ? Merci !

Imac intel (macos X 10 5 6) Freebox 5, freeplugs x2


----------



## Laurent_h (1 Mai 2009)

Salut,
Regardes dans les prefs système rubrique réseau l'ordre des services.
Airport est peut-être prioritaire sur ethernet : 
Sous la liste des réseaux, petit engrenage --> définir l'ordre des systèmes (voir PJ)


----------



## rafbeyonddriven (2 Mai 2009)

Ben en fait, Ethernet est bien prioritaire, mais comme j'ai l'impression qu'il ne trouve pas de réseau, il switch sur le WIFI, qui lui est bien configuré 
J'y pige que dalle en IP, sous réseau etc... C'est un vrai casse tête !
J'en viens à me dire que ce sont peut être les freeplugs qui foutent le bordel...


----------



## Abdou74100 (2 Mai 2009)

rafbeyonddriven a dit:


> Ben en fait, Ethernet est bien prioritaire, mais comme j'ai l'impression qu'il ne trouve pas de réseau, il switch sur le WIFI, qui lui est bien configuré
> J'y pige que dalle en IP, sous réseau etc... C'est un vrai casse tête !
> J'en viens à me dire que ce sont peut être les freeplugs qui foutent le bordel...



As-tu essayé avant d'utiliser les plugs entre ta *TV* et la *BOX* ? Defois, (comme c'était le cas chez moi), les plugs n'arrivait pas a se correspondre.. Sinon, achète des plugs en magasins


----------



## rafbeyonddriven (3 Mai 2009)

ouais ouais les deux plugs fonctionnent, ils se lockent, tout va bien.
C'est dans le mac que ça merdouille, puisqu'il zappe à chaque fois le réseau ethernet pour choper le reseau wifi.
Alors que l'ethernet est prioritaire. Si je vire le wifi, plus de réseau....
Je pense à un problème d'adresse IP, mais ça me dépasse...


----------



## oué (14 Mai 2009)

J'ai ce problème. Chez moi ça vient du fait qu'il y a un mauvais contact au niveau du port Ethernet de la freebox ADSL et du freeplug. 
Des lors que je replace bien le freeplug sur la box tout fonctionne. 

Essaye d'intervertir le freeplug de la freebox et celui du boitier HD; et de synchroniser ce dernier avec ton freeplug connecté à l'iMac. 

En espérant que cela t'ai aidé.


----------



## rafbeyonddriven (20 Août 2009)

Bon ben merci pour les réponses, mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas....:mouais:







J'ai appelé la hotline de Free qui me dit que les freeplugs classics ne peuvent pas faire communiquer un mac et une freebox... Pourtant sur leur site, il est bien noté :

"le Freeplug classic est un adaptateur qui permet de relier par CPL à 200 Mbits tout équipement informatique (PC, Ordinateur portable) avec votre Freebox équipé d'une alimentation Freeplug. A la différence du freeplug, le freeplug classic ne peut pas alimenter électriquement une Freebox, il sert à établir le réseau entre votre équipement informatique et la freebox."

Ils se foutent de ma gueule sur la hotline ou quoi ???  

Est-ce que je suis condamné à 1-Hurler chez free pour me faire rembourser 2- trouver une solution pour que ces ******* de ***** de freeplugs puissent me donner du réseau sur le mac ?


----------



## JFL27 (20 Août 2009)

Et tu ne peux pas brancher une clé USB Belkin Wifi sur ton Imac ?


----------

